# to Wizzard regarding screen garble



## Turdhat (Sep 22, 2004)

I posted this in the official thread but wanted to make sure you saw it..



Had this same issue. Happened at bootup with ati tool changing clock speeds either up or down . Now, I msconfiged and disabled atitool at start up so this would stop however, I use powerstrip with my hdtv and it lowered the clock on bootup and the same thing happened and Ati tool wasnt even in the picture. I dont think its your atitool. I think that some cards cant handle it. I switched out my xt modded pro (it was a terrible overclocker) and got another card, modded to 16p and 513/567 and it hasnt happened since. Before I switched cards I tried regular pro bios, 16p pro bios, 520/560 bios. and the 526/573 bios to no avail. Swapping the card for another did the trick. Dunno why but I would have to guess that some of these pros dont like being modded to 16p and having thier clocks moved around. BTW I am using the 526/573 bios now 16p rock stable at 513/567. Wizzard thanks again for such a wonderfull tool.


----------



## acrowley23 (Sep 23, 2004)

yea...but when you've reading clearly this thread ........there are some user ,their have this with orig XTs..or non modded Pros....
And this is not cause of something wrong with 16pipes....these Cards are all working fine in any Way..also with 12 or 16pipes...
When there are defect Pipes or somwhat, must be Probs and Errors in 3d too, or the main problem must be there in 3d Apps...
And whe you're changing the clock on Desktop, the're are not the pipes working!!!
Nothing have to do with this....
But all the Cards (mine too) are very fine ...superb Temps on Ati4 ,no Artifcats..no
hang ups...
Also with other Bios the Problem is gone for 90-100%..
It must be simple..No one saight that's on every Card...
But please...don't tell us our Cards are wrong????!!


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 23, 2004)

i'm reading the threads dont worry


----------

